# Purple/Green Tutorial



## krystalena (Jun 16, 2007)

This was originally intended to be a tutorial on Vaseline (how to use it as a base), but i decided to go ahead and make the tutorial on one of my favorite looks to date! Purple and green eye! I hope you enjoy and can find this useful! (Excuse the stupid faces)

The tools:










*Face*:
Dove Moisturizer
Covergirl TruBlend Foundation
Covergirl liquid concealer
Covergirl TruBlend Pressed Powder
Covergirl Bronzer
Covergirl Blush

*Eyes*:
Old Covergirl Pressed Powder to put under my eyes (you could use loose powder for this)
Milani eyeliner in White
Vaseline
Milani eyeshadow in Garden Mist
Milani eyeshadow in Shock
Milani eyeshadow in Sheer Sand
Milani loose eyeshadow in Powderpuff
Maybeline Ultra Liner liquid eyeliner
Rimmel eyeliner in Lavender
Covergirl PerfectBlend eyeliner
L'oreal Telescopic Lash Mascara

*Brushes*:
Sponge applicator for moisturizer
Foundation Brush
Concealer Brush
Bronzer Brush
Blush Brush
Small eyeshadow Brush
Big eyeshadow Brush
eyelash curler

*Step 1:*
Apply moisturizer to your freshly cleaned face. (gross, I know)





*Step 2:*
Apply foundation and use your foundation brush to cover your face.













*Step 3:*
Dab concealer on the spots you want to conceal and with your foundation spots blend in the concealer.









*Step 4:*
Use your big powder brush to put powder on your face.









*Step 5:*
Using your bronzing brush, apply bronzer to the spots on your face where the sun would naturally hit.









*Step 6:*
Using your blush brush, apply blush to the apples of your cheeks and extend towards your hairline.









*Step 7:*
Apply a thick layer of powder under your eyes to catch and eyeshadow that may fall off of the brush.









*Step 8:*
Take your white liner and line the shape of your eyeshadow, a good trick is to have the eyeshadow follow the shape of your eyebrow.









*Step 9:*
Using your finger, apply a very thin layer all of the within your shadow outline, you can go over the white liner too if you want.













*Step 10:*
Using your small eyeshadow get a good amount of green eyeshadow and apply it to half of your lid.













*Step 11:*
Using your small eyeshadow brush (wipe off the green) apply a good amount of your purple and apply it to the other half of your lid. We'll blend in a second.

















*Step 12:*
Blending! I'm not the best at blending but here it goes. Using your big, fluffy eye shadow brush blend the green and purple with eachother, you may have to grab more color as you're doing this.





*Step 13:*
Take your highlight (mine is my Milani loose powder) and apply it under your brow bone.













*Step 14:*
Take the Milani Sheer Sand and apply it between the shadow and your highlight, blend them together.













*Step 15:*
Take your liquid liner and apply a thin line in the outline you want. Go back and fill in the line.














*Step 16:*
Brush off the powder under your eye.





*Step 17:*
Apply the lavender eyeliner under your eye, this can be any color. It's just a base.





*Step 18:*
Dip your small eyeshadow brush into your purple shadow and line half of your lower lashline with it, following the line of the liner.









Do the same thing with the green.









*Step 19:*
Take your highlighter and dap some around your tear duct.









*Step 20:*
Take your black eyeliner and apply on your waterline.





*Step 21:*
Curl lashes and apply mascara!









Don't forget the bottom!!





*Step 22:*
Take your powder brush and go over your face to remove any shine.





*Step 23:*
Smile, you're done!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank You! This should be an entry in to the monthly tut contest!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow!!! What a great tut! You did a fantastic job of explaining and you look so pretty!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 16, 2007)

OH DUH MEEE!!! I just realized it was an entry! I like this look even better than last month's winner IMO!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE THIS!!! And all drugstore makeup, that's awesome! I love love love the colour combo!


----------



## macface (Jun 16, 2007)

you did I good job I love this look Im going to try the vaseline.


----------



## krystalena (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 16, 2007)

Excellent tutorial. Thanks


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who wore green with purple on a reg basis lol....looks great on you!


----------



## star1692 (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG this is awesome! You are amazing girl!  Thanks so much for taking the time to do this and explain it all.  Definately helpful! Thanks again!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, haha it took me forever to do this i'm glad you guys found it useful!


----------



## andreas (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow! Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 17, 2007)

This was so amazing.  I also cannot believe that you use all drugstore products.  And you are super cute to boot!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 17, 2007)

great job! i'm glad we got to see you use the vaseline as i haven't tried it1


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 17, 2007)

love it!


----------



## veilchen (Jun 17, 2007)

That's such a lovely look, I've never paired green and purple but now I'll definitely try this!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 17, 2007)

It's a good tut !!!! Congratulations ! I love this colors !


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow! What a great tut - Thank you


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for this!  I love the white eyeliner trick!  Going to try that one!


----------



## witchery-woo (Jun 17, 2007)

i love the idea of using the vaseline as a base and the white kohl as a guidline.  if my lid were as big as your i would totally ape this look, it is gorgeous


----------



## krystalena (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## user79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice tut.


----------



## entipy (Jun 18, 2007)

That's a GREAT tutorial!!! Thanks!


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

this is a great tutorial!! thank youuu!


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 18, 2007)

wow. thank you sooooo much. awesome tutorial, i can't even believe how vivid vaseline makes the colors! will definitely have to try this one


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## krystalena (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks everyone! i'm glad you guys liked it! i know it's really simple lol


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you for taking time to do this lovely tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are too cute!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jun 19, 2007)

wow great job, I love the color combo


----------



## Jayne (Jun 19, 2007)

nice tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing and for the vaseline idea


----------



## oracle1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Superb tut...I really love the look


----------



## Bianca (Jun 19, 2007)

Great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you all liked it!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow!!! What a great tut! You did a fantastic job sis!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 19, 2007)

You got me hooked on the Vaseline and now the white eyeliner trick.  This is an awesome tutorial.  Thanks for taking the time to do this for us.


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 19, 2007)

i love this tutorial. i like the vaseline and white eyeliner trick.  thanks!!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you guys liked my liner trick, haha...i have the hardest time getting the shape without a guide!


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 19, 2007)

you such a pretty girl =] nice tut by the way =]


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 19, 2007)

i love it girl...keep em comin!


----------



## Edie (Jun 19, 2007)

SOOOOOO Pretty. I love the vibrancy of the colours. Great job!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 19, 2007)

great tut!! i love how VIBRANT the colors are. makes me want to get some milani shadows ASAP!


----------



## mia88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great tutorial and great photos!! I've never seen anyone use the white outline technique before...works well! Oh and you don't even need any foundation....can't believe how flawless your skin is before makeup!! You're so lucky. Great job!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I'm glad you guys (should i say girls?) are enjoying my tut!


----------



## nivea (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice and useful thank you very much !!!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial! I'm gonna try the white liner trick.


----------



## crikey (Jun 20, 2007)

That's a superb tutorial. Thank you! And that white eyeliner-outline trick is great. Also: what a fabulous colour combination! You look terrific.


----------



## krystalena (Jun 20, 2007)

thank you! glad you liked it!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 20, 2007)

I tried using the vaseline as a base but lol, that didn't work. I guess I don't have the magic touch


----------



## xxainixx (Jun 20, 2007)

i love love love this tut!!!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow so pretty! I need to go buy some green and purple lol! Love it!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks im glad you guys like it haha!

Sorry the vaseline didn't work out for you makeup whore =(


----------



## _pixie_ (Jun 20, 2007)

This is awsome. Cant wait to try it ^_^.
think it might be my work makeup for tomorrow


----------



## krystalena (Jun 20, 2007)

Yay! Awesome!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 20, 2007)

i love this look! you really have tempted me to purchase some milani!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 20, 2007)

Good! lol, go buy some...i promise you'll love it!!


----------



## tdahlin (Jun 21, 2007)

I love this look and can't wait to try it!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdahlin* 

 
_I love this look and can't wait to try it!_

 
Aww, thanks! Glad you like it~


----------



## Simi (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you for the great tutorial and tips. 
You are very cute


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 21, 2007)

Pretty good trick with the outlining with white pencil for where the eyeshadow goes I might have to try it


----------



## krystalena (Jun 22, 2007)

haha, thanks!


----------



## breathless (Jun 23, 2007)

great tutorial! thanks doll! i can't wait to try this out! i have all the listed goodies =]


----------



## krystalena (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_great tutorial! thanks doll! i can't wait to try this out! i have all the listed goodies =]_

 
Hehehe, awesome!


----------



## Wezza (Jun 24, 2007)

I second the earlier comments. It's "a superb tutorial." 

Can I ask what brushs you used? 

Thanks,


----------



## 2prettie (Jun 24, 2007)

I have bothe Shock and Garden Mist and did a similar look when I first got them.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 25, 2007)

wow!! i want some covergirl stuff now, your face looks awesome! i'm definitely voting for you in the contest... i hope u win!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww thank you!!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2prettie* 

 
_I have bothe Shock and Garden Mist and did a similar look when I first got them._

 
that's cool...


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 26, 2007)

Great job krystalena!!


----------



## MrsJames (Jun 29, 2007)

You did a great job! Looks awesome! Great tut!!!


----------



## chunkymonkee23 (Jun 29, 2007)

wow your tutorials are amazing!






 bravo, again!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing Tutorial and nice creativity. Your face looks flawless.

I hate to be the one to say this..but your face is like 3 shades lighter than your body. Is this only in the pictures?  It is definetely not a good look.


----------



## Bey28 (Jul 1, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colors are so vibrant and look great on you!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 1, 2007)

I love it!!!! You're seriously becoming one of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're so pretty too-and you eyes are striking!!

xx


----------



## krystalena (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, i keep forgetting to check my threads, haha...anyway to TrusyMyEyes the foundation isn't that light...it's just the flash! haha, if you watch my video, you can see it matches my face! But thank you though, i'm surprised no one else said anything


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

i love the green and purple!!! your eyes are hekka pretty looks perfect with on you. i always have the problem of eyeshadow falling on my cheeks but i will try the powder thing....good job!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow. I love love loved the white eyeliner and the vaseline tricks. I always have crazy amounts of trouble with eyeshadow, I'm going to have to try this tomorrow. Amazing, thank you!


----------



## krystalena (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww, thank you!!! I'm glad you guys picked something up from this! haha...


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 2, 2007)

this looks great!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jul 5, 2007)

! I love your tuts! they're awesome keep up the good work!


----------



## greeneyes (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow!!  I've never tried Vaseline as a base, either, but I will now!!  I'm also getting those Milani colors u used!


----------



## natasha (Jul 20, 2007)

u r awesome....fab hunny...........


----------



## xiahe (Jul 20, 2007)

you are gorgeous and your skin is beautiful, i don't think you even need any foundation!

i love the tutorial...you did such a great job explaining everything, and i really like that white eyeliner trick, i'll have to try it sometime


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks totally awesome!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 20, 2007)

Amazing, you look georgoeus, im def gonna try the white liner and vaseline 
great job!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 21, 2007)

*Wow, i love it! Great job, I really like the color you used!*


----------



## love_and_hate (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome tutorial!
I'm totally gonna try it!


Kali


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a FABULOUS tut! One of the best I've seen & you're stunning!


----------



## Much2much41 (Aug 21, 2007)

very pretty.  I'll probably try this


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

You have gorgeous eyes and your lashing are outstanding! Just lovely! Great job, looking forward to more tutorials!


----------



## marmara (Aug 22, 2007)

Really great look


----------



## sugar-cookie (Aug 23, 2007)

Great tutorial! Love the colors, and youre gorgeous :] Im gonna buy some colors of Milani after I figure the prices and shipping rates. Thanks! And I tried the vaseline as a base


----------



## sassychix (Aug 30, 2007)

super pretty! i did a similar looks month back bt never did the same with the waterline! thanks for the tip


----------



## addicted2vogue (Oct 6, 2007)

great job! i was actually going to msg you and ask how to use vaseline as a base, but you've explained that now. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm definately going to try this soon!


----------



## krnangel33 (Oct 6, 2007)

love it! 
it`s rlly pretty


----------



## araisin (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi. I haven't tried the vaseline yet. Does it crease after a while? In my mind I just imagine it creasing or "sliding" around. Any problem with that after a few hours?

Very interesting tutorial. Really pretty. Thanks.


----------



## Zaphira (Oct 20, 2007)

great great i love ittttttttttttt me encanta, esta espectacularrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## masad (Oct 20, 2007)

wow...very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want these shadesssssss!!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Oct 20, 2007)

great tutorial. the outcome was beautiful. i definitely learned a couple things from it!


----------



## chazza (Oct 20, 2007)

this is gorgeous! thanks so much!


----------



## greeen (Oct 20, 2007)

wow i love it.. i need to get in my makeup more often


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS IS HOT, THE PURPLE THAT YOU USED COMES IN A COMBO WITH 4 COLORS IT'S CALLED "VIOLET" LADIES AND IT'S ONLY LIKE 5.00, THE PURPLE SHE USED IT AWESOME WHEN IT'S APPLIED WET.... i USE THIS PALETTE ALL MOST EVERYDAY.


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

That was really beautiful!! I love the purple and green! So gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## marciagordon189 (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 29, 2008)

You are adorable! I love it!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 21, 2008)

aw i love this tut.. very petty


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 23, 2008)

This was a good tutorial, thank you for showing us all of that, I'm going to use the eyeliner thing tomorrow


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's really well done!


----------



## beekaye (Jun 24, 2008)

This is amazing!!!


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very Pretty! Awsome Tut!


----------



## LADYLONLINE (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW!  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  thank you for this tut!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 25, 2008)

wow
LOve the colors i gotta say

gr8 tut sweets


----------



## stellarrina (Jul 30, 2008)

aww you're gorgeous. beautiful eyes!


----------



## brownubian (Aug 1, 2008)

This is so beautiful on you...I have also worn this combo several times! This proves that people don't always have to buy expensive makeup to look fab!

Edited to Add: This is off topic but I love your nails! I also get french manicures on my natural nails but mine only last a weak before chipping due to the natural oils. Do you have that problem too?


----------



## AnimusNex (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, this looks great.  One thing, however ... I mean this nicely, I just think your foundation / cover-up is too light for your skin.  This was a great tutorial other wise


----------



## Miss World (Aug 5, 2008)

you look great ^_^ thanks for the tutorial! I should try the Vaseline thing, the colors are soooooo vivid!


----------



## keimichelle (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow i love the way u used simple makeup and make it a WOW look!Thanks for the tut!


----------

